# Vintage air duct problem



## stewartlong (May 30, 2015)

I've got a new Vintage AC system in my fully restored '65 GTO and have this problem that the car never had AC but just the 2 slides so I ordered the conversion kit to be installed, it was and had trouble with it sending air to the lower vents and even drove it all the way back to the guy who put it in in Florida and he got it running but now it has stalled out again.

Can anyone tell me what they think is going on with that switch? Right now Heat and AC comes out of the defrost vent no problem but when I try and switch it to the dash vents it doesn't work.

I need to tear the dash out because of a wiper switch issue and want to repair this at the same time.

Do you think I need to replace the switch all together or has somebody left a part out on me.

Thanks,


----------

